# Mail : Gestion de boites volumineuses



## onclphil (4 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous 

J'aurai quelques questions pour des pro de l'application Mail sous OS X.

J'utilise une boite Gmail sur l'application. Seulement voilà, j'ai plus de 7500 e-mails dans ma boite de réception, et j'ai l'impression que ça ralentit Mail à chaque fois que je l'ouvre :/ De plus, le stockage des e-mails me prend une place de plus en plus importante sur mon Mac !!

-> Auriez vous une solution pour archiver/compresser les e-mails afin de réduire la place ? Par exemple, entre 2007 et 2014, les compresser, quite à rouvrir l'archive si je veux y avoir accès.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Tu peux déjà faire du tri de ta boite de réception vers d'autres boites (à créer, par ex. par projet, par année, etc.)
Puis exporter des vieilles boites comme indiqué ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14884?viewlocale=fr_FR
Le dossier .mbox pourra être rangé n'importe où sur ton ordi.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'aurai quelques questions pour des pro de l'application Mail sous OS X.
> 
> ...


quel gmail?
POP ou IMAP?


de toutes facons en pop ou imap , il est vivement conseillé d'avoir " reception " Mail pas trop lourd
(en fait les bal partie   du haut , reception envoyés , brouillons etc)
=> ranger
soit dans des BAL " sur mon mac" , soit dans des sous dossiers imap ( les libellés gmail)

Autre avantage si tu as l'habitude d''avoir tous les nouveaux messages dans reception ( nullement obligatoire) tu les verras vite !

Par ailleurs si gmail imap
on peut parfaitement ranger ET exclure des libellés des synchros
les sous dossiers "exclus" restent en ligne mais pas vus dans les logiciels de messagerie
c'est réglable à droite  dans les reglages  en ligne de libellés ( montrer -pas montrer en imap)


----------



## onclphil (8 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses 

Sly54 -> Comment je trie les mails par année ? Si je fais ca, est ce que j'aurai quand meme une copie de mes mails sur le serveur ?

pascalformac -> C'est un compte POP. Mais je n'ai pas compris le contenu de ton message :/

Il n'y a pas de solution sur Mail 8 d'avoir une lecture déporté des mails sur le serveur, sans stocker des Go de data sur le mac ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Sly54 -> Comment je trie les mails par année ? Si je fais ca, est ce que j'aurai quand meme une copie de mes mails sur le serveur ?



De façon manuelle : tri par date (Menu Présentation / Trier par), puis tu te crées des dossiers par année et tu déplaces des paquets de mails.
Da façon automatique, en te créant des règles (Menu Préférences / Règles / ajouter une règle / date d'envoi (ou bien date de réception) est supérieure (ou inférieure) - déplacer le message)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> pascalformac -> C'est un compte POP. Mais je n'ai pas compris le contenu de ton message :/
> 
> Il n'y a pas de solution sur Mail 8 d'avoir une lecture déporté des mails sur le serveur, sans stocker des Go de data sur le mac ?


SAUF si réglage volontairement choisi
Gmail  en ligne ne vire rien  ( à part ce qu'on a demandé de supprimer et les spams)
ce qui est recu envoyé est en ligne (rangé ou non)

quant aux facons de ranger en ligne , c'est expliqué dans l'aide gmail
( création de libellés et filtres de rangements automatiques)


----------



## onclphil (9 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> De façon manuelle : tri par date (Menu Présentation / Trier par), puis tu te crées des dossiers par année et tu déplaces des paquets de mails.
> Da façon automatique, en te créant des règles (Menu Préférences / Règles / ajouter une règle / date d'envoi (ou bien date de réception) est supérieure (ou inférieure) - déplacer le message)



OK donc si j'exporte les pack e-mail ET je les supprime de Mail, les aurais-je encore sur le serveur Gmail ?


----------



## onclphil (9 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> SAUF si réglage volontairement choisi
> Gmail  en ligne ne vire rien  ( à part ce qu'on a demandé de supprimer et les spams)
> ce qui est recu envoyé est en ligne (rangé ou non)
> 
> ...



Volontairement choisi => Tu veux dire par la qu'il est possible d'avoir une lecture déporté (PJ avec) sans stocker tous les mails + PJ sur le mac ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> OK donc si j'exporte les pack e-mail ET je les supprime de Mail, les aurais-je encore sur le serveur Gmail ?


Ca dépend.
En POP : ce que tu effaces de ton Mac n'impacte pas sur ce que tu as laissé sur le webmail.
En IMAP : ché pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

En iMAP, tant que les messages sont dans la boite d'archives Gmail de Mail, ils sont également dans tous les messages du WebMail de Gmail.
Le mieux c'est de tester avec un ou quelques messages sans importance.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> En IMAP : ché pas.



sly !
le principe même de l'IMAP est de synchroniser les actions
ce qu'on fait  sur interface  A est refleté partout ailleurs ( interface B , C D )
du moins les parties imap ( dans Mail les parties hors " sur mon mac")

donc si on supprime un message  partie imap ( via Mail , compte en ligne , telephone , tablette , logiciel PC , mac etc )
il sera aussi supprimé sur les autres points d'accès après synchro


> Volontairement choisi => Tu veux dire par la qu'il est possible d'avoir une lecture déporté (PJ avec) sans stocker tous les mails + PJ sur le mac ?


ben oui !
faut lire les manuels et tutos sur les fonctionnement des outils

si par exemple en POP  gmail tu lis un message via gmail en ligne et que tu le ranges dans des dossiers de rangements en ligne ( les libellés)
il ne sera pas vu par Mail comme à relever( puisque  lu  et plus dans reception )

d'où l'interet d'avoir un reception spartiate et de ranger !

donc si par exemple en ligne tu ranges les messages au pif de 2012 -2013 -2014  ( qu'ils soient lus ou non ) HORS reception
Mail n'en tiendra pas compte


ceci dit
un compte en ligne peut etre en panne ,  etre piraté (ca arrive)
aussi il est astucieux d'avoir des exemplaires hors du compte en ligne
(sur le mac ou sauvegardes sur disque dur)


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> sly !
> le principe même de l'IMAP est de synchroniser les actions
> ce qu'on fait  sur interface  A est refleté partout ailleurs ( interface B , C D )
> du moins les parties imap ( dans Mail les parties hors " sur mon mac")
> ...


Merci pascal, surtout pour la partie "dans Mail les parties hors " sur mon mac".


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2015)

no problemo sly

ceci dit on ne connait pas les modes de sauvegardes du demandeur ( clone , time machine) ni l'OS

quant à " purger des grosses BAL " , y a plein de stratégies

dont ...intégralement basculer des archives en ligne  (ici gmail) sur un autre compte en ligne ( non gmail de préferences), de plus en plus de services proposent ce genre de plan
comme  ca y a deux jeux d'archives en ligne , dans des services differents
(sauf pas de bol iil y a alors au moins un des deux sera  toujours accessible)


----------



## onclphil (9 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> sly !
> le principe même de l'IMAP est de synchroniser les actions
> ce qu'on fait  sur interface  A est refleté partout ailleurs ( interface B , C D )
> du moins les parties imap ( dans Mail les parties hors " sur mon mac")
> ...



Rectification => Mon compte Gmail est du type IMAP.

Donc, meme sur ce type de compte, si je créer en ligne un repertoire "201x", Mail va se synchroniser qu'avec les mails dans la boite de réception ?

Au final, tout ce que je désire, c'est trouver une méthode pour ne pas avoir Mail qui fasse une taille énorme + ramer quand je l'ouvre car il doit afficher une vie d'échange de mails


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Rectification => Mon compte Gmail est du type IMAP.
> 
> Au final, tout ce que je désire, c'est trouver une méthode pour ne pas avoir Mail qui fasse une taille énorme + ramer quand je l'ouvre car il doit afficher une vie d'échange de mails





Anonyme a dit:


> En iMAP, tant que les messages sont dans la boite d'archives Gmail de Mail, ils sont également dans tous les messages du WebMail de Gmail.
> Le mieux c'est de tester avec un ou quelques messages sans importance.



J'avais donné un tuyau ... faut l'essayer, j'ai toutes mes boites en IMAP.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Rectification => Mon compte Gmail est du type IMAP.


et bien tant mieux
comme déjà dit faut lire l'aide ( gmail imap)
*sur les rangements ( *hors* reception) automatisés ou manuels , dans des libellés
ce sont des tags , on peut donc mettre un message dans plusieurs libelés gmail, pratique pour des classements croisés
exemple un message  confirmation d'achat de billet  d'avion déplacement pro de 2011  serait -au pif - à la fois  dans " frais géneraux " ET boulot" ET "affaire tartempion" ET "2011"  ET " me faire rembourser"  ou  "déjà remboursé"  et ou "compta " etc etc

* sur la NON synchronisation de tel ou tel libellé
( dans les reglages en lignes onglet libellés  à droite de chaque libellé tu as une option cochable décochable  pour synchro imap ou exciure de synchro imap
les contenus de libelés exclus seront en ligne mais PAS sur Mail
donc

il faut que   tu ranges hors reception dans des libellés gmail
(ou bal Mail partie imap)
puis  en ligne exclure des pans d'archives


----------



## onclphil (11 Février 2015)

Je vois ça et vous tiens au courant


----------



## onclphil (14 Février 2015)

J'ai testé l'archivage dans la boite de réception GMAIL : Une merveille  ! Mes e-mails ancien restent accessible tout en n'encombrant pas Mail.

Par contre, la manip' ne marche pas pour les messages envoyés  Avez-vous une idée de faire quelque chose sur le même principe ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Par contre, la manip' ne marche pas pour les messages envoyés  Avez-vous une idée de faire quelque chose sur le même principe ?


bien sur que si !
mais apparement tu connais mal Mail et gmail

fais ces tests simples
dans la partie IMAP
tu crées un libellé ( ou BAL Mail partiie IMAP) par exemple " test  rangement envoyés"

ensuite tu remontes en HAUT ( dans la partie " envoyés" de Mail du *haut sous reception et  boite d'envoi)*

tu selectionnes quelques messages et tu les déplaces ( menu -ou click droit  ou glisser deposer)
dans " test  rangement envoyés"

et regarde  le resultat

voilà

- maintenant que tu as compris tu déplaces tes vieilleries du haut vers des libellés   ( par exemple " test  rangement envoyés")
puis apres tu regles en ligne pour ne pas synchroniser

ou tu fais réapparaitre tes rangements non synchronisés , le temps de ranger avant de les remettre en non synchronisés

--

d'ailleurs ne pas oublier que gmail a aussi le gros libellé " ALL Mail" ( tous les messages)
qui contient..tout
( dans Mail tu le vois dans " Archives" juste sous la corbeille)
bien entendu tu peux regler pour que ce soit pas synchroniser


----------



## onclphil (14 Février 2015)

Ah ! J'ai découvert les libellés. Pratique en effet.

J'arrive a placer les anciens e-mails dans dans un libellé que j'ai crée (="Ancien Mail"). Le problème est que maintenant j'ai des messages dans élément envoyé qui possèdent le libéllé que j'ai crée (donc double libéllé).

Même si je choisi de ne pas synchroniser "Ancien Mail", je les vois quand meme dans élement envoyé par le double libéllé avec ce dernier


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2015)

onclphil a dit:


> Ah ! J'ai découvert les libellés. Pratique en effet.
> 
> J'arrive a placer les anciens e-mails dans dans un libellé que j'ai crée (="Ancien Mail"). Le problème est que maintenant j'ai des messages dans élément envoyé qui possèdent le libéllé que j'ai crée (donc double libéllé).
> 
> Même si je choisi de ne pas synchroniser "Ancien Mail", je les vois quand meme dans élement envoyé par le double libéllé avec ce dernier


faudra préciser un peu plus
et dire de quoi tu parles exactement
(quels messages exactement)

et où
( Mail ou en ligne)
-
note dans Mail OSX  il est impossible d'avoir UNE BAL avec double libellé gmail
chaque libellé gmail  a sa propre bal mail
Par ailleurs les présentations imap et imap gmail dans Mail varient sur des détails  selon version d'OSX (inconnue)


de toutes facons tu dois déjà constater une grosse difference de  taille entre poids actuel du dossier Mail et celui de tes  anciennes sauvegardes sur disque externe.
tes couacs actuels doivent porter sur des  broutilles  ou procédure incomplete
ou erreur d'indexation
(très courant quand on bouge des tonnes de messages)

et autre remarque
pour moi un Mail avec 7500 messages c'est  un Mail léger
il y a des Mail avec plusieurs dizaines de milliers de messages voire beaucoup  plus
(le mien par exemple , lol)


----------



## onclphil (15 Février 2015)

Ah oui désolé.

Messages reçus : Aucun problème avec l'archivage.
Messages envoyés : Pas d'archivage. Je crée donc des libellés.

Par exemple :

Sous l'interface web Gmail :
- Je crée le libellé "Ancien messages envoyés".
- J'associe à ce libellé les e-mails que je souhaite trier.
- Dans les messages envoyés, les ancien e-mails ont donc ce libellés, mais restent visible.
- J'enlève le synchro "Ancien messages envoyés"

Sous Mail :
- J'ai bien dans la barre de gauche uniquement ce que j'ai choisi de synchroniser ou non.
- Dans messages envoyés par contre, j'ai toujours la totalité de tous les e-mails, ancien compris 

Donc, l'"archivage" des messages envoyés ne marche pas


----------



## andr3 (15 Février 2015)

De mon côté : Gmail avec 10.000+ messages archivés (option Gmail).  Cette boîte Gmail est traitée par Mail (ainsi que d'autres comptes mails) et pas de ralentissements constatés.  Je ne laisse les nouveaux mails en "inbox" que la temps de les traiter et ensuite direction le fonder "Archives".  Les mails envoyés passent aussi en archives dès que possible.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2015)

c'est bien ce que je pensais
erreur de manip 
là


onclphil a dit:


> Sous l'interface web Gmail :
> - Je crée le libellé "Ancien messages envoyés".
> - J'associe à ce libellé les e-mails que je souhaite trier.
> - Dans les messages envoyés, les ancien e-mails ont donc ce libellés, mais restent visible.
> ...


relire le #19

j'avais pourtant mis en gras


dans *MAIL* ( du mac)

ensuite tu remontes en HAUT ( dans la partie " envoyés" de *Mail* du *haut sous reception et boite d'envoi)*

tu selectionnes quelques messages et tu les déplaces ( menu -ou click droit ou glisser deposer)
dans " test rangement envoyés"


----------

